# Favourite Morrissey Album...



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Ha ha! No Smiths. Just Moz solo. :no

I included ONLY his earlier albums as they would be the most well known/popular I suppose.

If you choose option 7 I will cry :'(


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

I have just started getting into Morrissey this year. Can't say I am well versed on his discography as of yet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WTF is a Morrissey?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Your Arse*nal

LLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLL!!!!!11!!!11111one!!!11!!!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm the vote for "Your Arsenal". That line in the song "Tomorrow" that goes "all I ask of you is one thing that you'll never do, won't you put your arms around me, I won't tell anybody" GOLD!


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> I'm the vote for "Your Arsenal". That line in the song "Tomorrow" that goes "all I ask of you is one thing that you'll never do, won't you put your arms around me, I won't tell anybody" GOLD!


Morrissey IS GOLD. I find that his later albums have been sadly dismissed and greatly underrated. 
What a brilliant lad.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Who's Mirressey? :lol Just kidding. Bona Drag, hands down. Your Arsenal is a close second.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

It seems the picture of Morrissey's bum I posted earlier disappeared. Here it is again. 
My pleasure.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Moriseey is creepy she doesn't make it clear if she's jew or native american , she only makes money out of it.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

You Are the Quarry. Thanks for making that an option, btw!!!!!!1!!1!1!!!eleven


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I remember liking Viva Hate the most. Can't believe I'm the only person who's voted for that one.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

bad baby said:


> You Are the Quarry. Thanks for making that an option, btw!!!!!!1!!1!1!!!eleven


Did I not explain why I hadn't? !!!!11!!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

RestlessNative said:


> Did I not explain why I hadn't? !!!!11!!


You did but I just felt like dicking around!!!111111111

[SPOILER="what?"]







[/SPOILER]


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hard to choose between the first 3, honestly.


----------

